# Looking for Russian support group in Guad



## it'sme (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,
This is my first posting on this board. I am requesting this information for a young man I met this afternoon. He is a Mexican who is married to a Russian. She has been here about a month and is having a tough time getting used to her new home. He believes there is a Russian woman's support group in Guadalajara which she can benefit from. Does anyone know anything about this or something similar? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is a Russian language teacher who advertises in Guadalajara at a school where they also teach English, etc. Here is the contact information Tel. 333-616-9628, Email: [email protected] where you can, at least, contact another Russian and maybe more.
Good luck.


----------

